# "no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"



## STLj (Feb 13, 2012)

*"no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"*

ok.. I'm stuck.. puzzled... 

I recently had a professional computer fix it company wipe my computer and now I do not have any sound. I do not have even the little icon on the bottom left hand corner to turn volume up or down. My keyboard does not allow me to turn the volume up or down, it seems unresponsive to volume but does light up on the screen showing VOLUME... but of course, there is no volume... I am computer illiterate and thirsty for answers...:banghead:

Operating System
Microsoft Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600)
Media Center Edition Version 2002 Service Pack 3

System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061

System Model
Enclosure Type: Desktop
RC663AA-ABA a1640n

BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG

Processor
Intel(R) Core (TM)2 CPU 
6300 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs)

Memory: 2046MB RAM

DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

Control Panel>Sounds and Audio Devices>Volume
indicates "no sound" and Device Volume is all the way to LOW and everything is GREY and untouchable/unchangeable

Control Panel>Sounds and Audio Devices>Audio
indicates "no playback devices" on Sound Playback

Sound recording is working fine as I use skype many times but I can not hear the other party but they can hear me just fine.

Starting with the BIOS, I went into Audio and made sure this was enabled.. it was... 

downloaded/installed Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio

and 

downloaded/installed REALTEK AC97 Audio

the DEVICE MANAGER>system speaker says there are no drivers installed for this device; Device Manager shows NO yellow flags;

DEVICE MANAGER>Sound, video, and game controllers has:
>ATI Function Driver for High Definition Audio - ATI AA01
>Audio Codecs
>Legacy Audio Codecs
>Legacy Video Capture Devices
>Media Control Devices
>USB Audio Device
>Video Codecs


Checking all hardware reveals that all devices (Audio Codecs, Legacy Audio Devices, Media Control Devices etc..) are working properly.

I have tried the Windows XP trouble shooting menus without success. 

I have RUN> typed in "services.msc 
then checked Windows Audio>General 
verified that Start up type is "Automatic"
and even >Windows Audio>Restart the Service on all failures...
yet, still no sound... :facepalm:

I have checked the speakers and it seems like there is noise/static coming out but i can only hear it if earplugs are plugged in... so it seems that the connection is fine. 

after RUN> 
typing in "dxdiag"
DIRECTXDIAGNOSTIC TOOL>Sound
it reads under notes,
"No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided bv the hardware manufacturer".

This is where I get fuzzy and lost. :hide:

I would be grateful for any advice that could be offered. Please speak in laymans terms... and explain in detail your directions.. Thank you kindly.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: "no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"*

Hi and welcome to TSF

is this your computer? Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion Media Center a1640n Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
is their any marks next to anything in device manager?


----------



## Miira13 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: "no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"*

Hi I am now having this same problem.... I had a prob with starting my computer over the weekend, then last night I took out both 'RAM', then this fixed the beeping problem, now I have totally lost my 'sound/volume'.... the exact same prob as the other person on this thread... 
Can anybody help please?


----------



## billyone (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: "no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"*

Hi The problem i had was that the sound card ( chip ) was faulty in my laptop and to change it is a mager problem , so i bought a cheep usb sound card , the only thing with it is you have to use head phones or small speakers , is your problem with a laptop or desktop ? if it's a desktop the you can add a sound card the one of the expantion slots , but i would if it's a laptop try reinstalling the drivers , and the same with the desktop , i realy hope this helps you ...... regards billyone :smile:


----------



## Miira13 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: "no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"*

HI Billyone,

Thanks for your advice... It all started over the weekend, with a long beeping noise when I turned my computer on, & nothing was coming up on monitor, so I followed instructions to fix this, by taking out both RAM, & then placing them back in, this solved THAT prob, but since I did that, I now have No sound, it's now telling me I have 'No Audio deviced installed", WT???? how did this happen, if I had sound before?
I tried updating drivers, & all other directions, but still nothing :-(
I am only a novice user so I have no idea what is what inside a computer or how to understand what to do.. so if anybody can please help me with simple basic instruction with maybe 'pictures' to show me what it all looks like? if possible?

Thanks guys 

Mira:blush:




billyone said:


> Hi The problem i had was that the sound card ( chip ) was faulty in my laptop and to change it is a mager problem , so i bought a cheep usb sound card , the only thing with it is you have to use head phones or small speakers , is your problem with a laptop or desktop ? if it's a desktop the you can add a sound card the one of the expantion slots , but i would if it's a laptop try reinstalling the drivers , and the same with the desktop , i realy hope this helps you ...... regards billyone :smile:


----------



## billyone (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: "no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"*

Hi Miira13 ... You still did not say if it is a laptop or desktop computer ? Befor you had the beeping sound and you last used your computer did you get any error messages on screen ? or did your computer just suddenly shut down ? , when you first heared the beeping sound and removed the memory did you switch of the computer and unplug it from the wall socket ? when ever removeing and componant from a computer you must make sure you are static free , do this by touching the metal part of the computer , i also always use static free surgicale gloves , if your computer is a desktop then go to this link ( Sound Card Install - YouTube ) it will show you how to install a sound card in a desktop computer , if you have a laptop just go to ebay and type in the serch box usb sound card also make sure it say's that it will work with usb 1 and 2 , it depends on your laptop how many usb ports you have , as you said you do not know what is what inside a computer DO NOT ATTEMPT TO OPEN UP A LAPTOP , if it's a desktop go to the link above but please please make sure you have switched it off and unpluged it from the wall socket , i hope this helps with regards billyone :smile:


----------



## Miira13 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: "no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"*

Hi Billyone,
woops sorry forgot to let you know that I have a 'desktop computer'... unfortunately because I have no sound at the moment, I cannot listen to the you tube sound card info you have sent me... argh...
I have now noticed that I cannot even use any of my storage USB sticks, I have no clue as to what is happening with my computer, why is it playing up all of a sudden?
Over the weekend, when I tried turning it on, it's when I noticed the long beeping sound, but there was nothing on the monitor screen, blank...... the fans were running well, everything else seemed to be working, ok, so I got some advice to take out both RAM while I had the computer turned off completely (also from the wall socket), when I put them back into the computer, while switched off, then turned back my computer on, the computer stopped making the beeping sound & all was working perfect, but then when I wanted to play a sound (you tube song), there was no sound at all, so I went & checked for the Audio thing on bottom right corner of my screen, it wasn't there anymore...
I got some advice to go to Device Manager, & follow the step there, but in there it's telling me there is 'no audio device installed'???? It was there a few days ago, now it's gone? What the heck is going on with my computer? 
This can be very frustrating & stressful... I appreciate any sort of help please

Mira 





billyone said:


> Hi Miira13 ... You still did not say if it is a laptop or desktop computer ? Befor you had the beeping sound and you last used your computer did you get any error messages on screen ? or did your computer just suddenly shut down ? , when you first heared the beeping sound and removed the memory did you switch of the computer and unplug it from the wall socket ? when ever removeing and componant from a computer you must make sure you are static free , do this by touching the metal part of the computer , i also always use static free surgicale gloves , if your computer is a desktop then go to this link ( Sound Card Install - YouTube ) it will show you how to install a sound card in a desktop computer , if you have a laptop just go to ebay and type in the serch box usb sound card also make sure it say's that it will work with usb 1 and 2 , it depends on your laptop how many usb ports you have , as you said you do not know what is what inside a computer DO NOT ATTEMPT TO OPEN UP A LAPTOP , if it's a desktop go to the link above but please please make sure you have switched it off and unpluged it from the wall socket , i hope this helps with regards billyone :smile:


----------



## billyone (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: "no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"*

Hello Mira ......... ok thanks for letting me know it's a desktop computer , you say you now have a problem with your usb ports as well ? . ok what i think is happening is your computer motherboard is faulty , i really think you should take it to a I.T repare shop asap , the motherboard my crash compleatly , sorry to tell you this but if lot's of componants on the motherboard have stoped working then signs are it is going down , do not wait untill the last minute do it now , Mira you do not have enough exspreance to do any repares , and you may be flogging a dead hores buying replacement parts , Mira how old is the computer ? what is the CPU ? is it pentium 3 , 4 or Duo and so on ? , you really need an IT person to look at it , i know you said you removed the memory and the beeping stoped but thats because you have not sound card ? it is probably still beeping but you cannot hear it , the beeping is to tell you what the fault is long beeps sort beeps all have meaning to IT people they can look in a manuale for your motherboard and it will tell them what is going on , you may cause more damage by trying to fix it your self , i truly am sorry for giving you this type of news , regards billyone :sad:


----------



## Miira13 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: "no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"*

HI Billyone, thank u for trying to help out.. I appreciate it alot.
Well I ended up paying for a computer repair man to come out & fix my computer last night. 
He did tell me it's my motherboard, so he reinstalled my Windows XP disc, & now my sound, & almost everything else is working great.
But now I have another prob, since he fixed it.... I now have lost my original DVD driver or what ever it's called, it's not installed & I now cannot play any CD's on my computer. I know this thread will now be closed as the sound is now working... but was wondering if you could help me with this. I tried contacting the repair man but he wants me to fix it myself by following instructions I don't know how to follow :-(
I have a "Lightscribe DVD +/- Writer/CD writer, when I try to place a CD in it, nothing happens, I cannot play it.. I am trying to reinstall my antivirus & my mobile phone device but will not accept any CD's into the drive.
For some odd reason I now have a new drive called 'I' (it's full) IN the device manager, I have a thing called 'mulimedia controller', this has a yellow question mark on it, & it won't let me do anything on it, I'm not sure what this is, too... 
I have a HP pentium 4 desktop. It's about 8yrs old.




billyone said:


> Hello Mira ......... ok thanks for letting me know it's a desktop computer , you say you now have a problem with your usb ports as well ? . ok what i think is happening is your computer motherboard is faulty , i really think you should take it to a I.T repare shop asap , the motherboard my crash compleatly , sorry to tell you this but if lot's of componants on the motherboard have stoped working then signs are it is going down , do not wait untill the last minute do it now , Mira you do not have enough exspreance to do any repares , and you may be flogging a dead hores buying replacement parts , Mira how old is the computer ? what is the CPU ? is it pentium 3 , 4 or Duo and so on ? , you really need an IT person to look at it , i know you said you removed the memory and the beeping stoped but thats because you have not sound card ? it is probably still beeping but you cannot hear it , the beeping is to tell you what the fault is long beeps sort beeps all have meaning to IT people they can look in a manuale for your motherboard and it will tell them what is going on , you may cause more damage by trying to fix it your self , i truly am sorry for giving you this type of news , regards billyone :sad:


----------



## billyone (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: "no audio device" "no playback device" "No Sound Card was found"*

Hi Mira ......... Well done ! firstly what he has done is just installed windows xp on your HDD again without formating it , because you may have told him you did not want to lose all your doc pic's and so on , if this is the case then the Hdd ( Hard Disk Drive ) will come up as ( I ) drive and it will fill up the Hdd depending how many GB's it is ( Gigga Bit's ) ? But i cannot be certain with out seeing it for my self ? if you would like to contact me via my email you are more than well come , and i will try and help you , i cannot answer you via this thread , as you say it is closed because your problem with sound is now ok , my email is billyonetoone @ yahoo . co . uk , if possible i may need to see some screen shot's of computer and device manager , but we can discuse this more via email if you wish , if you do not feel you want to do this then you need to become a member of Techsupport forum and open a new threads relating to Hdd and dvd you may have to use different threads to do so , it is really up to you , kindest regards billyone :smile:


----------

